# Paint or Stain Pressure-Treated Pine?



## joewho (Nov 1, 2006)

Rather than try to give all the info here, why don't you do a search for pressure treated lumber. The chemials have changed and there are specific recommendations on how to paint it. You don't necessarily have to wait 6 months. But that depends on the chemicals used and how old it was when you bought it. Was it stored inside stacked? Outside with spacers between it? All these factors help determine what you can do with it and when.

As far as paint or stain, it's your call. However, I've never really liked the look of a semi-transparent (opaque) stain on any treated lumber and it doesn't hold up as long. If you like the look, go for it.

Paint or solid body stain preserves the wood longer because light doesn't pass through. This isn't as big a factor with treated lumber.


----------



## Randell Tarin (Jan 19, 2008)

I know it lasts without anything on it, I just don't want to go silver with weathering. 

If I use paint, do I need to use some sort of epoxy or marine paint?


----------



## joewho (Nov 1, 2006)

You wont' have to be that drastic. Primer and a paint spec'd for decking is standard. Or solid stain. Stain is typically more user friendly.

You might want to do a search on treated lumber first though, or wait until I have time to find you a good link.

thanks for stopping by diychatroom.


----------



## joewho (Nov 1, 2006)

http://extension.missouri.edu/webster/ag-edge/structures/acq-cca-paint.html

Our sister site:

http://www.contractortalk.com/showthread.php?t=3828

http://www.dailypress.com/features/home/garden/dp-89759sy0nov10,0,3744844.story?coll=hr_tab01_layout


----------



## Randell Tarin (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks Joewho!


----------

